# Word War11 vets trip



## 123libuse (Aug 11, 2011)

I have the honor of bringing to Italy Sep/Oct a party British World War 11 veterans of Many are now in the late 80s -early 90s and it will be a very poingnant visit, and realistically, probably their last visit. Many are now widowers, living on their own, and some are quite impoverished. The trip is being funded by some charities, and National Lottery. However there will be little spare spending money and I need to look at making savings wherever possible.

Any offers of assistance by way of being a point of contact general adviser, and occasional tour guide would be appreciated. Wages are terrible-NONE! But a few beers, and the gratitude of the veterans will be on offer. Plus autograph signing and photoshoots.

Monte Cassino and Foggia are high on the list.


----------



## Swedegirl (May 15, 2010)

123libuse said:


> I have the honor of bringing to Italy Sep/Oct a party British World War 11 veterans of Many are now in the late 80s -early 90s and it will be a very poingnant visit, and realistically, probably their last visit. Many are now widowers, living on their own, and some are quite impoverished. The trip is being funded by some charities, and National Lottery. However there will be little spare spending money and I need to look at making savings wherever possible.
> 
> Any offers of assistance by way of being a point of contact general adviser, and occasional tour guide would be appreciated. Wages are terrible-NONE! But a few beers, and the gratitude of the veterans will be on offer. Plus autograph signing and photoshoots.
> 
> Monte Cassino and Foggia are high on the list.


The brittish,american and italian war cemeteries in Nettuno and and Anzio is well worth a trip to.There is also a couple of war museums with military supplies on display.
The brittish cemetary is quite small,so it should not be a problem for elderly,and the families of the fallen has been allowed to put their farewells on the headstones,so it is quite touching to walk around and read them.

The american cemetery is huge ,but they have staff on site to help and guide.They are able to drive elderly with a golfcart from the entrance up to the memorial building.It might not be the case that your brittish elderly knew any fallen americans,but if so,the staff can help you to find the plot and any information they have on that soldier.
google abmc italy if you want more info on the cemetaries in nettuno and florence.
There is a few tavolas and cafes within 5 minutes walk from the cemetary,if needed.And the same goes for the war museums.

Also I think there are a couple of battle place to see on the way from monte cassino to nettuno,the exact names escapes me at the moment,but I can get back to you on that if you want.

Brave old fellows,embarking on a journey of this magnitude.Be prepared for many touching moments as the veterans go back memory lane of cameraderie,duty,honor and death.
good luck.


----------

